# Thrush and yeast infection



## BasicLiving

I'm fairly new to this website, and very new to this forum. I checked it out and posted recently about swollen lymph nodes. Lannie turned me on to Olive Leaf extract and it really worked for me. I believe Lannie told me it would be good to help clear up the thrush I've dealt with off and on for many months (due to 3 rounds of antibiotics from a "dental experience").

I'm really hoping to find a more natural way to clear up issues I'm having, rather than conventional drugs. Everytime I end up on conventional drugs, it seems it starts another issue for me.

Sorry for the long intro. to get to this, but here is why I'm posting. I mentioned I have had thrush off an on for several months, well I went for my "female" checkup recently and I got a call today from the doctor's office. She said my pap came back normal, but it showed signs of a slight yeast infection. I'm not having the typical symptom's of a yeast infection, but I wouldn't doubt with my trouble with the thrush that I have a yeast issue right now.

I am still taking the Olive Leaf extract and I am also taking probiotics. I will also pick up yogart tomorrow and start eating that daily. Are there any other suggestions of what I can do to get my body back in balance and the yeast in check? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## largentdepoche

I have problems with reoccuring yeast infections also. I hope these tips help.

If you have bought soft gel acidiphoulus, you can insert them vaginally and they help kill the yeast right there. They have to be soft gel to melt with your own body heat. They aren't as messy as those little kits also. I insert 2 pills 2x a day until the symptoms go away. I also take them orally at the same time also.

I have switched to skirts and the "air flow" helps combat the bacteria. 

Change your underwear 2x a day, this has helped me a bunch.

100% cotton grannie panties are good too, they let your private area "breathe".

Wiping front to back is also good, avoids spreading bacteria.

Wash your undies in hot water to kill any bacteria, add vinegar if you want too.

DO NOT use bodywash/gels down there, they tend to clog the pores and don't wash off as easily as plain old soap. Any natural soap or Dove works really well down there.

Here is a SUPER good website about combating yeast infections, I have used alot of home remedies from it.

I hope you get feeling better!

http://www.msu.edu/user/eisthen/yeast/

Katrina


----------



## BasicLiving

Thanks Katrina. I went to the website. The hydrogen proxide remedy sounds promising. I figure I could gargle with that, as well as *ahem* use as prescribed elsewhere. I'm off to research that......

Thanks again!
Penny


----------



## largentdepoche

BasicLiving said:


> Thanks Katrina. I went to the website. The hydrogen proxide remedy sounds promising. I figure I could gargle with that, as well as *ahem* use as prescribed elsewhere. I'm off to research that......
> 
> Thanks again!
> Penny


Sure!  I hope it works for you! They say we naturally make Hyrdogen Peroxide there so maybe it's just an imbalance?

Kat


----------



## Milkwitch

I suffered with reociuring YI for nearly 10 years. This is what in the end worked for me. 
All that Katrina said ' skirts, only I went with OUT underwear when I could,, however I have learned that women should NOT use soaps at all in that area, it also contributes to UTI (bladder infections) ACV is good as a wash, also disenfects! Put some yogurt IN the bath too, or better yet wash there with it! 
As for the "thrush"...are you SURE it is "thrush"? Could also be a result of the dental problems and or the antibiotics which is DEFFINATLY the cause of the yeast problems! 
Ether way try Boric acid, make a mild solution,( one cup boiled then cooled water half teas. B.A.) dispite the sound of the 'acid' BA is safe to use as an eye wash. Use as a mouth wash, just do not swallow it. You can deffinatly get BA at any drug store! I use it on sore eyes and nose, and mouth. 
Good luck!


----------



## chamoisee

Hydrogen peroxide doesn't work, and it burns like heck. 

Yogurt...I can't see that it works. I've eaten about 2 quarts of it now, and can't stand the thought of another bite of plain yogurt. 

I've cut out all refined starches and sugar or sweets. 

Tea tree oil might do the trick, but it too burned like heck- verdict is still out on this one.

Garlic, not sure. Tried it, no appreciable difference.

Baby oil helps quite a lot with dscomfort, but doesn't seem to cure the problem.

Now I'm taking serious and frequent doses of acidophilus. 

There was something else I tried.....oh, antibacterial soap. That didn't help much either. 

Bag Balm- helped with discomfort, not a cure.


----------



## jerzeygurl

yogurt has always worked for thrush in my experiance, does what your using have active live cultures???

also drink lots of cranberry, as urinary tract yeast spreads to the other parts in that area  keep your bladder free from yeast and then start clearing up the other. for some reason the cranberry makes a slick coating on the inside of bladder and the bad stuff can build up


----------



## jerzeygurl

btw antibacterial soap will have the oposite result of what your wanting, bacteria kills yeast so if you kill bacteria the yeast will thrive... thats why anti biotics cause yeast infections, and why yogurt(which contains *live* bacteria kills yeast infections)

also baking soda baths!!! cant say enough, corrects the ph imbalance down there as well which creates happy invironment for the good bacteria, and inhospitable to bad o yeasties...


----------



## chamoisee

The website referred to us above says that baking soda baths are one of the worst things you can do, that they cause the yeast to thrive. 

Basically I tried to think of everything under the sun that would kill bread yeast, except for salt. 

I don't usually use antibacterial soap, but figured it was worth a try. Man, I'll tell you what, female circumcision is sounding pretty danged good just now.


----------



## jerzeygurl

chamoisee said:


> The website referred to us above says that baking soda baths are one of the worst things you can do, that they cause the yeast to thrive.
> 
> Basically I tried to think of everything under the sun that would kill bread yeast, except for salt.
> 
> I don't usually use antibacterial soap, but figured it was worth a try. Man, I'll tell you what, female circumcision is sounding pretty danged good just now.


lol

used the baking soda with great results 

but i feel your pain, been a long time and hope to keep it that way  


oh yeah witch hazel ( thats whats in tucks pads and they are for that area as well) will offer temp relief, don't know how it affects the yeast,

sleep "freely"  as well


----------



## jerzeygurl

also if one has a significant other , they need to treat as well


----------



## myheaven

Have your blood sugar tested!!!!!!! My neice had thrush and she was 9. The walk in clinic sent her home with the normal yeast meds and mouth swish. well she kept getting sicker. Sis ran her to the er due to clamie skin and sweats. Dr said she was either diabetic or had aids. so they tested her for both. Her blood sugar was 990 she had to be air lifted to a childrens hospital and was in intensive care for almost a week it took 3 mts to get her bllod sugar to stableize. Get your blood sugar tested. Thrush is only normal in babies whom drink lots of milk.


----------



## chamoisee

Baking soda baths help a LOT. Witch hazel burns like FIRE!!!!


----------



## BasicLiving

chamoisee - I'm really sorry you are having such a problem with a yeast infection. The doctor said my pap came back with slight yeast, but I had no symptoms at all. I used the hydrogen pyroxide douches for about a week - and I gargled with hydrogen pyroxide every night and morning for about a week - and I appear to have gotten rid of the thrush and I am going to assume the yeast infection too (hard to tell as I had no symptoms).

The hydrogen pyroxide douch did not burn - I used a tablespoon to about a pint of water. I did it every morning for a week.

I am wondering about the high sugar levels as highheaven mentioned. My recent physical showed my blood sugar is a little high - but just a little. It came out at 117 and she said the high end of "normal" is 100. They tested me twice. Even though I'm not diabetic, the higher sugar level makes me wonder if it hasn't contributed to the yeast problems I'm having..... I'm cutting back on sugar and carbs to see if that helps.

I hope you find something to get rid of that yeast infection. I really do understand how completely miserable that is.

Penny


----------



## davaseco

Ok Ladies - 
here's my tip.
gentian violet - it purple, VERY purple. Comes in a small bottle like an iodine bottle.
If you have THRUSH...use the little "wand" and "paint" your tounge.
If you have a vag. yeast infection "paint" your parts.
If you are breastfeeding and your BABY has thrush, paint your nipple.
Yes, you will be purple...but believe me it WORKS.
We used this on DD during her chemo treatments.

it's all natural and works great. You can pick it up at any health food store and even some stores like walmart or target.
This, in conjuction with acidolphilus will get rid of a yeast/thrust infection.
being careful of carbs/sugars while fighting this infection and for a short time after it is gone will help insure success. Yeast thrives on sugar.

Anti-fungals can be given in bad cases, but they are hard on your liver and kidneys, and the major ones ( Amphotericyn B) hurts like the Dickens.
Please be aware that with each occuring yeast infection you will be more and more subsceptible (sp?) to them.

if you feel the need to douche, a mixture of vinegar and water works best, as long as it contains no dyes or purfumes. A vinegar and water sits bath works well also.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BasicLiving

Wow - it's really funny you posted about gentian violet. A week or so ago my mom asked me if I remembered the purple stuff my grandmother used to paint babies mouths with when they had thrush. I did remember, but neither of us could remember the name of it. My mom suggested I try to find out and get some. I put a post on this forum asking if anyone knew what it's called, and I did find out the it's gentian violet. I was having good results with the hydrogen pyroxide, so I never got the gentian violet.

But I really do remember grandma painting everyone's mouth purple when a sign of thrush showed up - and it worked every time! Lord willing, I have beat this bought of thrush, but if it shows up again, I'm heading out for gentian violet!!!

Penny


----------



## myheaven

I get the gentin violet from the pharmicesit (sp) 

TREATING THE SYMPTOMS is not correcting the problem tho. As you said your sugar is on the high side. I would look at checking more to see if you are becoming diabetic it can and does happen to people all the time. Treat the sugar problem and your yeast problems will clear up with out the awful treatments of the gentian violet.


----------



## Jillis

chamoisee, you have goats---make some kefir! The kefir has billions of healthy probiotic critters in it that overcompete with the thrush yeast. A good probiotic capsule from the healthfood store---doesn't have to be the most expensive, just a good one, will also help get the ball rolling. For a bad case of candidiasis (thrush), yogurt from the store is not nearly enough. 

You need to eat and douche with kefir. 

When I was much younger, I was plagued with candidiasis---the result of both antibiotic therapy and being on birth control pills. It threw me into ulcerative colitis, it got so bad, and ruined my sex life. Candidiasis will affect every aspect of your health, and it is a sign of a serious imbalance in your 
system. 

At that time, the doctor would have me douche with a solution of 1 Tbsp. white vinegar to 1 quart of warm water. This did help, but was not a cure. 

I hope this helps. 

http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefirpage.html

http://www.kefir.biz/culture.htm

http://www.kefir.org/


----------



## cindyc

davaseco said:


> Ok Ladies -
> here's my tip.
> gentian violet - it purple, VERY purple. Comes in a small bottle like an iodine bottle.
> If you have THRUSH...use the little "wand" and "paint" your tounge.
> If you have a vag. yeast infection "paint" your parts.
> If you are breastfeeding and your BABY has thrush, paint your nipple.
> Yes, you will be purple...but believe me it WORKS.
> We used this on DD during her chemo treatments.
> 
> it's all natural and works great. You can pick it up at any health food store and even some stores like walmart or target.
> This, in conjuction with acidolphilus will get rid of a yeast/thrust infection.
> being careful of carbs/sugars while fighting this infection and for a short time after it is gone will help insure success. Yeast thrives on sugar.
> 
> Anti-fungals can be given in bad cases, but they are hard on your liver and kidneys, and the major ones ( Amphotericyn B) hurts like the Dickens.
> Please be aware that with each occuring yeast infection you will be more and more subsceptible (sp?) to them.
> 
> if you feel the need to douche, a mixture of vinegar and water works best, as long as it contains no dyes or purfumes. A vinegar and water sits bath works well also.
> Hope this helps.


Gentian violet is what my friend the lactation consultant always recomends for anything "yeasty". 

If you have an overgrowth of candida, as an adult, you should do a candida cleanse. It can actually give a false positive read on a diabetes test. I have had several friends now test "positive" for diabetes on a blood test, prep themself for a horrible nasty disease, do the cleanse, retake the test, and find out that they did NOT have diabetes. A year later, they still do NOT have diabetes (the first one, anyway... don't know if the other two were re-tested).
That tells me that too much yeasty thingys must impact how our bodies handle sugar! 
Cindyc.


----------



## the mama

My mother suffers horribly with yeast. She is diabetic. Now whenever she takes antibiotics, she also takes brewer's yeast tablets 3 times a day. It works!!


----------



## chamoisee

I finally had to go with the monistat stuff. I just could not endure it any longer after some 10 days of trying every home remedy I could find. Next time I'll do the vinegar. Bakingoda helped briefly, but wasn't a cure. Kefir- I love the storebought stuff...believe it or not, I am actually allergic to my own goats and their milk!


----------

